# Cessione Milan: entro venerdì la firma del patto d'esclusiva.



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese. 

Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.

Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.

*
Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*
*
GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.

Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile.

Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso. 
La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.

Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.
*


----------



## hiei87 (5 Maggio 2016)

E' una settimana che secondo i media ogni giorno si rinvia al giorno successivo...Va bene dover vendere, ma non hanno proprio fantasia...


----------



## koti (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma la dama?


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. *La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.*
> 
> Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.



Ha colto nell'aria che in molti del Milan (fra cui io) tiferanno contro e la usa come scusa per vendere la società.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Maggio 2016)

Dunque, fatemi capire:

-Se il Milan vince la coppa italia, Berlusconi non cederà perchè sarà ringalluzzito dal trionfo, ritroverà entusiasmo e avrà dimostrato ancora una volta il suo leggendario fiuto, che Broccolo è l'uomo giusto e l'italcessmilan e il Broki-Taka sono il futuro e ci attende una nuova epopea di successi. 
Quindi: NON VENDE

-Se il Milan perde la coppa italia, Berlusconi non cederà perchè è un uomo orgoglioso e non gli va di cedere il milan in questa situazione, quindi attenderà di lasciare da vincente, con un trofeo in tasca.
Quindi: NON VENDE

Tutto chiaro o ho perso qualche dettaglio?


----------



## Giangy (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.
> 
> Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.



Spero solo che entro fine Giugno si chiude tutto in meglio. Non potrei aspettare oltre, troppo stressante


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Maggio 2016)

Bisogna dire alla signorina Pascale di convincere il Silvio a vendere il Milan.
È riuscita a farlo diventare vegano e far entrare nella villa di Arcore dudu dada e fuffi.
Quella donna è l unica nostra salvezza. 
Pagatela.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.
> 
> Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.



A quanto è quotato il rinvio a lunedì?


----------



## Ciachi (5 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque, fatemi capire:
> 
> -Se il Milan vince la coppa italia, Berlusconi non cederà perchè sarà ringalluzzito dal trionfo, ritroverà entusiasmo e avrà dimostrato ancora una volta il suo leggendario fiuto, che Broccolo è l'uomo giusto e l'italcessmilan e il Broki-Taka sono il futuro e ci attende una nuova epopea di successi.
> Quindi: NON VENDE
> ...



Tutto perfetto!!! Comunque vada....sarà un su.....ccesso!!!!


----------



## __king george__ (5 Maggio 2016)

dire che domani non accadrà nulla è pessimismo o realismo?


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dunque, fatemi capire:
> 
> -Se il Milan vince la coppa italia, Berlusconi non cederà perchè sarà ringalluzzito dal trionfo, ritroverà entusiasmo e avrà dimostrato ancora una volta il suo leggendario fiuto, che Broccolo è l'uomo giusto e l'italcessmilan e il Broki-Taka sono il futuro e ci attende una nuova epopea di successi.
> Quindi: NON VENDE
> ...



- Campopiano lo convince e Berluscone vende.
Campopiano eroe nazionale, finalmente è riuscito a fare quello che i tifosi rossoneri gli avevano chiesto e si aspettavano da lui.


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Bisogna dire alla signorina Pascale di convincere il Silvio a vendere il Milan.
> È riuscita a farlo diventare vegano e far entrare nella villa di Arcore dudu dada e fuffi.
> Quella donna è l unica nostra salvezza.
> Pagatela.



ahhahahhaha, tu ci scherzi ma è la realtà. Convinta lei il grosso è fatto.


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Maggio 2016)

Ma sul fronte CampoFavole?


----------



## Aragorn (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. *La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.
> *
> Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.



Posso piangere ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.
> 
> Ma, come detto, nulla è scontato. Questa patto d'esclusiva rappresenterà solo un primo step non decisivo.



Più che altro siamo in trepida attesa di una firma che non vale niente, perchè da qui a un mese Psycho può cambiare ancora idea.

Io festeggio quando vedrò i discorsi di addio a reti unificate del pazzo.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> - Campopiano lo convince e Berluscone vende.
> Campopiano eroe nazionale, finalmente è riuscito a fare quello che i tifosi rossoneri gli avevano chiesto e si aspettavano da lui.



Ahahahahahah, ma veramente c'è gente che pretende ciò, eh.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2016)

*Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Non voglio fare il pessimista fastidioso e brontolone, ma se è tutto così deciso e anche Berlusconi è convinto assieme all'intera famiglia... a cosa serve questa firma esclusiva? Tanto non c'è nessun altro in lista di attesa.
A me sinceramente di questa firma non interessa nulla... anche con Bee, cioè un fantoccio, era stata firmata.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (5 Maggio 2016)

Buon dio se ci guardi da lassù, prendilo alla tua destra subito così che i figli possano disporre del nostro milan come vogliono


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] forse noi ottimisti ci abbiamo visto giusto


----------



## corvorossonero (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Ottimo, l'Ansa è una fonte autorevole, almeno così dovrebbe essere. A questo punto firma Ilvio, firma!!!!!


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Sto Dossier in cosa consisterebbe?
Comunque se L'Ansa si sbilancia qualcosa vorrà dire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*


L'Ansa credo sia abbastanza buona come fonte. Speriamo.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] forse noi ottimisti ci abbiamo visto giusto



Mi sento vivamente offeso di non essere stato menzionato tra gli ottimisti.


----------



## Gabry (5 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> Buon dio se ci guardi da lassù, prendilo alla tua destra subito così che i figli possano disporre del nostro milan come vogliono



Non lo vuole manco lui lassù, lo farà diventare un ultracentenario.


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Mi sento vivamente offeso di non essere stato menzionato tra gli ottimisti.



Scusa  OT: tra l'altro se non ho visto male, sei uno di quelli che spesso twitta con Campopiano?


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Gli stanno dando una barca di soldi ( se le cifre sono reali) solo un folle può rifiutare, non si rende conto che più passa il tempo e più la società viene "svalutata", ma poi chi te lo fa fare di mettere sempre soldi su soldi e sentirti insultato ogni volta.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Maggio 2016)

Stasera si apre uno spiraglio, domattina si chiude lo spiraglio. è sempre così.


----------



## ps18ps (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] forse noi ottimisti ci abbiamo visto giusto



Speriamo... Anch'io sono stato sempre ottimista


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] [MENTION=1993]kollaps[/MENTION] forse noi ottimisti ci abbiamo visto giusto



Forza che è la volta buona


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



 dai dai


----------



## Guglielmo90 (5 Maggio 2016)

Speriamo.. Questa notizia dell'ansa mi piace.


----------



## Butcher (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Secondo me invece lo consiglieranno domani, c'è stato un rinvio


----------



## Rok (5 Maggio 2016)

Dai dai che ci siamo. Speriamo bene tutto finisca bene


----------



## Alberto (5 Maggio 2016)

Non so quanto sia affidabile come fonte, ma su calciomercato.com c'è un articolo secondo cui i cinesi si stanno spazientendo... mentre per la notizia data dall'ansa, bò non mi sembra abbia aggiunto nulla di nuovo... che i figli stanno spingendo alla cessione si sa già da molto tempo..


----------



## kolao95 (5 Maggio 2016)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia affidabile come fonte, ma su calciomercato.com c'è un articolo secondo cui i cinesi si stanno spazientendo... mentre per la notizia data dall'ansa, bò non mi sembra abbia aggiunto nulla di nuovo... che i figli stanno spingendo alla cessione si sa già da molto tempo..



Se calciomercato.com dice che c'è tensione possiamo veramente dire che è fatta.. Quando mai ne hanno presa una?


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Scusa  OT: tra l'altro se non ho visto male, sei uno di quelli che spesso twitta con Campopiano?



Twitto da solo visto che Campopiano non mi risponde quasi mai :roftl: 
[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Ma sto dossier cosa potrà mai contenere?


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non voglio fare il pessimista fastidioso e brontolone, ma se è tutto così deciso e anche Berlusconi è convinto assieme all'intera famiglia... a cosa serve questa firma esclusiva? Tanto non c'è nessun altro in lista di attesa.
> A me sinceramente di questa firma non interessa nulla... anche con Bee, cioè un fantoccio, era stata firmata.



Beh non sarebbe poco, darebbe il via ufficiale alla trattativa e quindi sarebbe la conferma che l'intenzione è quella di cedere.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (5 Maggio 2016)

Oooooh era ora!! Finalmente si ha una data certa, domani!


----------



## fra29 (5 Maggio 2016)

Domani ultima possibilità.. In caso di rinvio o silenzi direi che possiamo pensare se alla prima è meglio presentarsi con Pavoletti-Matri o Balo-Niang


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Twitto da solo visto che Campopiano non mi risponde quasi mai :roftl:
> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] Ma sto dossier cosa potrà mai contenere?


Tutti gli affidavit bancari necessari per l'avvio dell'operazione, immagino... La strada che porta ai soldi.


----------



## diavolo (5 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*


----------



## Crox93 (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



Piu leggo le notizie di sto tizio e meno mi fido


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



A campopià , dai però


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*


I problemi tecnici, legati al reperimento delle garanzie bancarie del complesso trasferimento di oltre trecento milioni di euro di fondi tra banche di tre continenti diversi, e le ultime esitazioni del patron al compimento del supremo e definitivo passo, stanno pian piano svanendo. Passo dopo passo, il nuovo sta per entrare nel Milan. Pazienza, fiducia, e attesa.


----------



## DannySa (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



Muoviti a vendere.


----------



## Casnop (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*


I problemi tecnici, legati al reperimento delle garanzie del complesso trasferimento di oltre trecento milioni di euro di fondi tra banche di tre continenti diversi, e le ultime esitazioni del patron al compimento del supremo e definitivo passo, stanno pian piano svanendo. Passo dopo passo, il nuovo sta per entrare nel Milan. Pazienza, fiducia, e attesa.


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



Avrà letto la notizia dell'Ansa...


----------



## Pampu7 (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



La Cina è vicina ma il Ticino è ancora più vicino


----------



## Fabius.85 (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Ragazzi l'assenso di Barbara alla trattativa è un elemento da prendere in considerazione...


----------



## Snake (5 Maggio 2016)

diavolo ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"*



strano, settimana scorsa era tutto fatto


----------



## Devil (5 Maggio 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi l'assenso di Barbara alla trattativa è un elemento da prendere in considerazione...



Da quanto ho capito l'hanno dirottata negli studi della Medusa a Los Angeles


----------



## Aragorn (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Alla fine torniamo sempre al punto di partenza, ovvero il non sapere le reali intenzioni di Berlusconi.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Mah Campopiano parla di Berlusconi che vuole sapere chi c'è dietro ed di esclusiva con penali. Nessun problema di garanzie finanziarie.

Ansa parla di mancanza di documenti( garanzie finanziarie) ed esclusiva non vincolante.


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2016)

non esiste al mondo che se io metto in vendita una cosa tratti sul prezzo senza conoscere il venditore. 
Queste sono boiate sparate dai giornaliste, se ci sono problemi sono di altra natura


----------



## Henry (5 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I problemi tecnici, legati al reperimento delle garanzie bancarie del complesso trasferimento di oltre trecento milioni di euro di fondi tra banche di tre continenti diversi, e le ultime esitazioni del patron al compimento del supremo e definitivo passo, stanno pian piano svanendo. Passo dopo passo, il nuovo sta per entrare nel Milan. Pazienza, fiducia, e attesa.



Ormai ci siamo  





.


----------



## Fabius.85 (5 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Da quanto ho capito l'hanno dirottata negli studi della Medusa a Los Angeles



Si L ho letto anch io ma pare che non sia ancora ufficiale. Secondo me, della famiglia, era l'unica che poteva fare pressioni presso il padre per far saltare la trattativa.


----------



## Fedeshi (5 Maggio 2016)

> Campopiano ora su Twitter : "La #Cina non è poi così lontana...calma e sangue freddo. #Milan"



Rimango convinto che Campopiano sia rimasto fuori dalla trattativa e la fonte gli dia le informazioni col conta gocce.


----------



## alcyppa (6 Maggio 2016)

Domani tweet di Campopiano la mattina, poi il nulla cosmico fino alla sera e infine altro tweet del tipo: "si prosegue".

Non è per avercela con lui, per carità, ma è un film già scritto.


----------



## Brain84 (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ansa: i figli di Berlusconi hanno dato l'ok alla cessione. Anche Barbara ha consigliato al padre di vendere. Il patron rossonero sta attendendo un dossier completo prima di dare l'ok alla trattativa in esclusiva coi cinesi.*



Rimango come sempre ottimista e fiducioso, Ansa è una fonte praticamente ufficiale quindi sono contento


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da La Repubblica, i cinesi ci sono e fanno sul serio. Fininvest ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie necessarie del caso. Entro domani 6 maggio 2016 arriverà la firma del patto d'esclusiva. Questa fase durerà un mese.
> 
> Non si tratterà, comunque, della garanzia a dare per fatta e scontata la cessione. L'ultima parola, quella decisiva, spetterà come sempre a Silvio Berlusconi. La vittoria della Coppa Italia potrebbe permettere a Berlusconi di uscire da vincitore e di vendere il club con più serenità.
> 
> ...



Finalmente Ansa, una fonte come si deve


----------



## siioca (6 Maggio 2016)

Ci sarà la smentita di Fininvest domani mattina? Staremo a me vedere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> I problemi tecnici, legati al reperimento delle garanzie del complesso trasferimento di oltre trecento milioni di euro di fondi tra banche di tre continenti diversi, e le ultime esitazioni del patron al compimento del supremo e definitivo passo, stanno pian piano svanendo. Passo dopo passo, il nuovo sta per entrare nel Milan. Pazienza, fiducia, e attesa.


Adorabile Casnop, adorabile


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

è arrivata la firma?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Maggio 2016)

Si aspetta la chiusura delle borse (cit.)


----------



## Black (6 Maggio 2016)

Ansa o Messaggero, Campopiano o Festa. Chi sa qualcosa di vero... bo?

rispetto all'anno scorso abbiamo però un Advisor serio, Fininvest che non smentisce la cessione della maggioranza, meno dichiarazioni dei diretti interessati, meno fughe di notizie. Tutti aspetti positivi, o almeno ci sforziamo di credere che lo siano.... pazienza, tanta pazienza. Speriamo di essere premiati!


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si aspetta la chiusura delle borse (cit.)



Ma io non ci credo dai...non sono esperto in borse ma se una società comunicasse di trattare col Milan non dovrebbe avere un aumento delle azioni?insomma è un vantaggio comunicarlo durante le borse o sbaglio?


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io non ci credo dai...non sono esperto in borse ma se una società comunicasse di trattare col Milan non dovrebbe avere un aumento delle azioni?insomma è un vantaggio comunicarlo durante le borse o sbaglio?



Affatto, si rischia la speculazione sfrenata, la discrezione è tutto per le SpA


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io non ci credo dai...non sono esperto in borse ma se una società comunicasse di trattare col Milan non dovrebbe avere un aumento delle azioni?insomma è un vantaggio comunicarlo durante le borse o sbaglio?



indipendentemente da tutto,se sia vero o meno, tutte queste comunicazioni vengono sempre fatte a borsa chiusa.


----------



## TheZio (6 Maggio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Ansa o Messaggero, Campopiano o Festa. Chi sa qualcosa di vero... bo?
> 
> rispetto all'anno scorso abbiamo però un Advisor serio, Fininvest che non smentisce la cessione della maggioranza, meno dichiarazioni dei diretti interessati, meno fughe di notizie. Tutti aspetti positivi, o almeno ci sforziamo di credere che lo siano.... pazienza, tanta pazienza. Speriamo di essere premiati!



Aggiungo che Ansa è sempre affidabile e soprattutto è una fonte molto usata da Barbara..
Comunque hai ragione: a cercare di essere "realisti" sembra una trattativa condotta con molta discrezione.. Speriamo bene anche se lo spettro teatrino è sempre dietro l'angolo...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> indipendentemente da tutto,se sia vero o meno, tutte queste comunicazioni vengono sempre fatte a borsa chiusa.



e se le società che ci acquistano non fossero quotate in borsa...insomma sembra ci sia un fondo che ci acquista...
A quel punto biosgnerebbe aspettare lo stesso la chiusura?


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma io non ci credo dai...non sono esperto in borse ma se una società comunicasse di trattare col Milan non dovrebbe avere un aumento delle azioni?insomma è un vantaggio comunicarlo durante le borse o sbaglio?



Scusate per l'OT. Ieri per curiosità ero andato a cercare Fininvest tra i titoli azionari, ma in borsa sono solo quotate, Mondadori, Mediaset e Mediolanum. Se fininvest non è direttamente quotata, come può influenzare la cessione del Milan?


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e se le società che ci acquistano non fossero quotate in borsa...insomma sembra ci sia un fondo che ci acquista...
> A quel punto biosgnerebbe aspettare lo stesso la chiusura?



C'è in ogni caso l'Evergrande che è quotata in borsa


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Scusate per l'OT. Ieri per curiosità ero andato a cercare Fininvest tra i titoli azionari, ma in borsa sono solo quotate, Mondadori, Mediaset e Mediolanum. Se fininvest non è direttamente quotata, come può influenzare la cessione del Milan?



I cinesi sono quotati forse...comunque ho guardato per curiosità i comunicati di Wanda Group con l'Atletico e Thohir con l'Inter ed effettivamente li hanno fatti a borse chiuse.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è in ogni caso l'Evergrande che è quotata in borsa



Si ok dai...bisogna aspettare le 15 o 16 insomma


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Si ok dai...bisogna aspettare le 15 o 16 insomma



La borsa di Hong Kong (se è lì che è quotata l'Evergrande group) chiude tra tre quarti d'ora, quella italiana alle 17.30


----------



## carlocarlo (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e se le società che ci acquistano non fossero quotate in borsa...insomma sembra ci sia un fondo che ci acquista...
> A quel punto biosgnerebbe aspettare lo stesso la chiusura?



Finivest è quotata quindi il problema non si pone, prima delle 17 e 30 non ci sarà nessuno comunicato ufficiale.
la borsa è strana. non pensate che finivest deve salire per forza se vende il milan, e poi forti oscillazioni nel breve periodi agevolano solo gli speculatori. mai la società


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

*GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La borsa di Hong Kong (se è lì che è quotata l'Evergrande group) chiude tra tre quarti d'ora, quella italiana alle 17.30


Ok arrivederci a stasera insomma


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



Fortuna che è Laudisa che parla..


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



si vabbè, rigirano sempre le stesse cose con parole diverse. nessuna novità


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



Praticamente vuole avere la garanzia che gli altri facciano quello che lui non vuole fare


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La borsa di Hong Kong (se è lì che è quotata l'Evergrande group) chiude tra tre quarti d'ora, quella italiana alle 17.30



Si dovrebbe essere quotata lì evergrande


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



Insomma la solita mente ormai bipolare che alberga nel cranio del nano...
Mi viene da ridere che lui chieda garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti quando sono 10 anni che ci tiene a pane e acqua con fester a dilapidare ogni anno le scorte..
Secondo lui questi, che oltretutto hanno un piano per triplicare il fatturato, ci terrebbero in questo stato comatoso?
Che poi sia chiaro, preferisco morire calcisticamente che vedere un Milan che si attesta a fare cmaionati tra il settimo e l'undicesimo posto sperando nella coppa italia..


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



Sole notizie, niente di nuovo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

*Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Gli stanno lasciando un club economicamente in situazioni imbarazzanti, e questo fa le questioni di cuore


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *GdS (Laudisa): Fininvest prosegue a lavorare sugli aspetti tecnici della trattativa con il consorzio cinese che punta alla maggioranza del Milan. Al momento la questione riguarda le garanzie bancarie richieste agli investitori cinesi. Una volta completato l’iter, il dossier finirà sulla scrivania di Berlusconi, che deciderà se dar via o meno a un mese di trattativa in esclusiva (particolare molto importante: senza penali). Ieri c’è stata una riunione con i vertici Fininvest e l’advisor dei cinesi Galatioto e da ambienti politici filtra la consueta volontà di Silvio: il presidente rossonero è molto combattuto e cederebbe solo in presenza di garanzie sulla continuità di investimenti nel club. «In cuor suo – osservano in Forza Italia – la decisione l’ha presa». Ma ad altri interlocutori avrebbe confidato di avere ancora dubbi, «per ragione di cuore». Ecco la grande indecisione di Silvio, che peraltro era stata il motivo per cui con Mr. Bee si era passati dalla possibile cessione della maggioranza al 48% in poche ore.*



Madonna quante panzane.. Ma quali ragioni di cuore? Quali garanzie di investimenti nel club?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Nono, ma è un teatrino


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Gli stanno lasciando un club economicamente in situazioni imbarazzanti, e questo fa le questioni di cuore



E il brutto è che se i cinesi non riescono a chiudere presto la trattativa e programmare bene la prossima stagione,c è il rischio che sia un altro anno di mediocrità e quindi perdita di immagine e bilanci negativi.Insomma ancora peggio di quello che potrebbero acquistare.


----------



## Pampu7 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Maggio 2016)

Meno notizie filtrano e meglio è, prova di professionalità.

Le trattative mediatiche non portano a nulla, come dimostra mr bee.

Tanto chi è scettico a prescindere resterà tale e avrà sempre qualcosa da dire.

Se i cinesi non si mostrano --- "Eh ma cosa vuoi vendere a persone che non sai nemmeno chi siano, è tutto un teatrino"
Se i cinesi si mostrassero e rilasciassero interviste --- "vogliono pubblicità, pagliacci mediatici come mr bee, è tutto un teatrino"


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Nono, ma è un teatrino


Essere ottimista si, ma ora non esagerare.. Che le miliardi di persone che "non ce la fanno più" è esclusivamente per colpa di chi comanda e se arrivano ad esasperarsi penso sia per colpa di qualcun'altro, anche se, puntualizzo che io non ho mai parlato di teatrino ma solo di un vecchio balordo malato di mente.. 
Comunque alla fine ancora non ci sono vere novità, perché come scritto in poche parole anche da repubblica potrebbero avere anche scelto la seconda via Berlusconi e compagnia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meno notizie filtrano e meglio è, prova di professionalità.
> 
> Le trattative mediatiche non portano a nulla, come dimostra mr bee.
> 
> ...



 true story


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Essere ottimista si, ma ora non esagerare.. Che le miliardi di persone che "non ce la fanno più" è esclusivamente per colpa di chi comanda e se arrivano ad esasperarsi penso sia per colpa di qualcun'altro, anche se, puntualizzo che io non ho mai parlato di teatrino ma solo di un vecchio balordo malato di mente..
> Comunque alla fine ancora non ci sono vere novità, perché come scritto in poche parole anche da repubblica potrebbero avere anche scelto la seconda via Berlusconi e compagnia



Per carità, ognuno ha le sue opinioni  però un conto è pensare che la trattativa possa saltare perché Berlusconi è uno psicolabile, un altro conto è pensare veramente che Galatioto e Evergrande si prestino a queste pagliacciate.


----------



## anakyn101 (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meno notizie filtrano e meglio è, prova di professionalità.
> 
> Le trattative mediatiche non portano a nulla, come dimostra mr bee.
> 
> ...



Parole sante. Per qualsiasi altra transazione che non coinvolgesse i Berlusconi sarei molto piu' positivo, con il nano e' tutto piu' complicato, bombato e mai normale. In ogni caso alla fine rimangono "guadagni" o "perdite" sue. A noi tifosi alla fine puo' rimanere l'amaro in bocca oppure il sorriso.


----------



## Henry (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Notizia importante. Ha molto senso.


----------



## mrsmit (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



La questione dell'accordo con la uefa era (se non ricordo male) stata detta anche dall'avv. La scala dopo il cda del milan.
Credo che non vogliano proprio andarci in europa, sia per le sanzioni, sia per non perdere isoldi della tournee estiva.

Comunque speriamo che oggi si sappia qualcosa, il tasto f5 ne sarà riconoscente.......


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Mha... lunedì doveva esserci la firma per sta esclusiva. Però intanto niente è successo. C'è chi parla di garanzie mancanti chi di Berlusconi che vuole sapere chi c'è dietro..

Nessuno non sa nulla. Ed intanto il tempo passa, ed intanto non sappiamo nulla della prossima stagione.


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

Che ansia


----------



## beleno (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Solo io vedo una forte contraddizione in quanto scritto da Repubblica? Il Milan cancella l'incontro per discutere il piano quadriennale-> tale piano quadriennale sarà presentato dalla eventuale nuova dirigenza-> il piano paventato non sarà presentato a prescindere per le due ragioni di seguito riportate.


----------



## super87 (6 Maggio 2016)

Io invece interpreto il comunicato Ansa come negativo.

Perché farlo? Che bisogno c'è di far sapere che i figli sono d'accordo?

Mi sembra che si sottolinei ancora di più il disaccordo del padre, che è rimasto solo contro tutti.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

super87 ha scritto:


> Io invece interpreto il comunicato Ansa come negativo.
> 
> Perché farlo? Che bisogno c'è di far sapere che i figli sono d'accordo?
> 
> Mi sembra che si sottolinei ancora di più il disaccordo del padre, che è rimasto solo contro tutti.



E' probabile che sia stato fatto trapelare proprio da loro per mettere pressione al padre. Se rifiuta tutti sti soldi per il Milan probabilmente Marina lo appende al cancello di Arcore


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' probabile che sia stato fatto trapelare proprio da loro per mettere pressione al padre. Se rifiuta tutti sti soldi per il Milan probabilmente Marina lo appende al cancello di Arcore



Immagina sti poveri figli a cui prima vien detto di cercare compratori,si sbattono,compilano carte su carte da mesi e poi la stessa persona che gli ha incaricati di sbattersi dice NO sono combattuto amo troppo il Milan. Roba da mettergli le mani addosso.


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Speriamo,la veridicità della notizia dipenderà da quanti si accoderanno ad essa,#finoallefirme forza Milan.


----------



## TheZio (6 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una forte contraddizione in quanto scritto da Repubblica? Il Milan cancella l'incontro per discutere il piano quadriennale-> tale piano quadriennale sarà presentato dalla eventuale nuova dirigenza-> il piano paventato non sarà presentato a prescindere per le due ragioni di seguito riportate.



Probabilmente Repubblica intende dire che: se vendono viene presentato il piano dalla nuova proprietà (sempre se andiamo in Europa), se non vendono si può anche fare a meno di presentare il piano andando incontro a quelle che loro chiamano "sanzioni sopportabili".


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Repubblica intende dire che: se vendono viene presentato il piano dalla nuova proprietà (sempre se andiamo in Europa), se non vendono si può anche fare a meno di presentare il piano andando incontro a quelle che loro chiamano "sanzioni sopportabili".



Potrebbero farlo tranquillamente anche gli ipotetici nuovi proprietari. Ha ragione Beleno, non ha nessun senso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Forse dovremmo mantenere tutti la calma, nel senso che non dovremmo andare troppo dietro ai giornali. Riguardo questa trattativa abbiamo grosse certezze: Cannatelli ha dichiarato "no comment" sulla trattativa, Fininvest non ha smentito dopo che i giornali hanno annunciato un Milan cinese e Galatioto si è esposto apertamente dicendo di mediare un consorzio cinese interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Ciò vuol dire che la trattativa esiste e prosegue, quindi noi dobbiamo essere pazienti e non andare indietro alle scadenze che ci danno i giornali, i quali ci ricamano soltanto sopra a questa vicenda. Anche oggi non succederà niente? Amen, aspetto che Fininvest ed Evergrande comunichino loro l'ufficialità.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse dovremmo mantenere tutti la calma, nel senso che non dovremmo andare troppo dietro ai giornali. Riguardo questa trattativa abbiamo grosse certezze: Cannatelli ha dichiarato "no comment" sulla trattativa, Fininvest non ha smentito dopo che i giornali hanno annunciato un Milan cinese e Galatioto si è esposto apertamente dicendo di mediare un consorzio cinese interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Ciò vuol dire che la trattativa esiste e prosegue, quindi noi dobbiamo essere pazienti e non andare indietro alle scadenze che ci danno i giornali, i quali ci ricamano soltanto sopra a questa vicenda. Anche oggi non succederà niente? Amen, aspetto che Fininvest ed Evergrande comunichino loro l'ufficialità.



L'importante è non far scappare i cinesi, non vorrei andassero a bussare alla porta dei nati dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'importante è non far scappare i cinesi, non vorrei andassero a bussare alla porta dei nati dopo.


Sto pensando che le indecisioni di Berlusconi, i rinvii e tutte queste sciocchezze siano cahate dei giornalisti. Probabilmente la trattativa prosegue e i suoi tempi restano lunghissimi, anche se siamo nelle battute finale. Meno male che siamo alla fine, immaginate se si fosse saputo di questa trattativa dall'inizio.


----------



## Henry (6 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Solo io vedo una forte contraddizione in quanto scritto da Repubblica? Il Milan cancella l'incontro per discutere il piano quadriennale-> tale piano quadriennale sarà presentato dalla eventuale nuova dirigenza-> il piano paventato non sarà presentato a prescindere per le due ragioni di seguito riportate.



Penso che la considerazione finale, che tenta di dare ulteriori spiegazioni al rinvio della riunione, sia una deduzione giornalistica venuta male, che poteva essere tranquillamente evitata in quanto fuorviante e contraddittoria. Io guarderei la notizia in se`. Il motivo piu` logico della cancellazione dell'incontro e` l'immimente cessione del controllo della societa`, senza avventurarsi in altre elucubrazioni.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'importante è non far scappare i cinesi, non vorrei andassero a bussare alla porta dei nati dopo.


Son già cinesi anche loro praticamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tanto chi è scettico a prescindere resterà tale e avrà sempre qualcosa da dire.
> 
> Se i cinesi non si mostrano --- "Eh ma cosa vuoi vendere a persone che non sai nemmeno chi siano, è tutto un teatrino"
> Se i cinesi si mostrassero e rilasciassero interviste --- "vogliono pubblicità, pagliacci mediatici come mr bee, è tutto un teatrino"



Viste le ultime vicende a livello dirigenziale da 3 anni a questa parte, un minimo di scetticismo c'è sempre

Qualsiasi cosa facciano che può sembrare buona, innovativa, incredibilmente utile, roba che dici "oh ma si stanno svegliando", si rivela una pagliacciata, una presa per i fondelli, da anni (progetto stadio, Barbara che spodesta Galliani, cambio proprietà, progetto Seedorf con staff Stam, Crespo, Davids, Van Basten, Maldini, Baresi, Gesù, Padre Pio)

Scusa se la visione/non visione di cinesi random non mi cambia nulla finché non vedrò l'ufficialità e non delle firme che slittano, "questioni di cuore", "dame cinesi", "mr bean di nuovo alla carica", "attaccare!!!", Balotelli, Brocchi, Boateng, Menez, Montolivo


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto pensando che le indecisioni di Berlusconi, i rinvii e tutte queste sciocchezze siano cahate dei giornalisti. Probabilmente la trattativa prosegue e i suoi tempi restano lunghissimi, anche se siamo nelle battute finale. Meno male che siamo alla fine, immaginate se si fosse saputo di questa trattativa dall'inizio.



Verissimo. Il fatto che si è saputo tutto alla fine è una cosa positiva. Quello che non capisco è che se per firmare una benedetta esclusiva il nano gli sta facendo sudare 70 camicie, non oso immaginare quando si comincerà a parlare di preliminare, governance ecc ecc. Urgono penali pesanti, altrimenti il ripensamento nemmeno è quotato.



martinmilan ha scritto:


> Son già cinesi anche loro praticamente.



Beh ancora non c'è nulla di ufficiale come acquisto, si parla solo di partnership. In ogni caso dovrebbe riguarda un misero 20%. Meglio evitare che si possa presentare un'occasione simile. Sarebbe la fine.


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Boh speriamo.Ad ora le uniche notizie certe sono gli incontri del pelato con agenti di calciatori e allenatori che non fanno presagire nulla di buono.


----------



## beleno (6 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Penso che la considerazione finale, che tenta di dare ulteriori spiegazioni al rinvio della riunione, sia una deduzione giornalistica venuta male, che poteva essere tranquillamente evitata in quanto fuorviante e contraddittoria. Io guarderei la notizia in se`. Il motivo piu` logico della cancellazione dell'incontro e` l'immimente cessione del controllo della societa`, senza avventurarsi in altre elucubrazioni.



Una spiegazione altrettanto plausibile potrebbe essere che tale piano non sia stato presentato stante la decisione di non andare in Europa. Sarebbe una spiegazione grottesca, perché implicherebbe di fatto la rinuncia sia al sesto posto che alla finale di Coppa Italia, ma sappiamo che i risultati sportivi sono passati in "secondo piano" (diciamo così...) ultimamente.

Cosa ne pensi, visto che sei esperto nella questione (ho letto un tuo precedente post molto dettagliato in merito)?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Vabbè dai ragazzi qui c è puzza di slittamento alla prossima settimana...


----------



## robs91 (6 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meno notizie filtrano e meglio è, prova di professionalità.
> 
> Le trattative mediatiche non portano a nulla, come dimostra mr bee.
> 
> ...



In realtà non si erano mostrati i presunti acquirenti dietro Mr Bee e non si sono mostrati i presunti cinesi oggi.Insomma, non sia sa mai chi ci vuole comprare.Mistero.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In realtà non si erano mostrati i presunti acquirenti dietro Mr Bee e non si sono mostrati i presunti cinesi oggi.Insomma, non sia sa mai chi ci vuole comprare.Mistero.



Questa cosa non la capisco, ok l'Advisor, ok l'anonimato per le borse, ma qualcuno mi spiega perché i cinesi interessati all'Inter si sono palesati subito?? perché?


----------



## kollaps (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Forse dovremmo mantenere tutti la calma, nel senso che non dovremmo andare troppo dietro ai giornali. Riguardo questa trattativa abbiamo grosse certezze: Cannatelli ha dichiarato "no comment" sulla trattativa, Fininvest non ha smentito dopo che i giornali hanno annunciato un Milan cinese e Galatioto si è esposto apertamente dicendo di mediare un consorzio cinese interessato ad acquistare il Milan. Ciò vuol dire che la trattativa esiste e prosegue, quindi noi dobbiamo essere pazienti e non andare indietro alle scadenze che ci danno i giornali, i quali ci ricamano soltanto sopra a questa vicenda. Anche oggi non succederà niente? Amen, aspetto che Fininvest ed Evergrande comunichino loro l'ufficialità.



Sottoscrivo in pieno e mi permetto di aggiungere un particolare, fatto passare inosservato fino ad'ora, ma che reputo di fondamentale importanza nella lettura della vicenda.
L'unico acquisto di Gennaio è stato Boateng, con un contratto di 6 MESI.
Una dirigenza che si prospetta di rimanere per altri anni, che motivo avrebbe avuto di rimanere ferma sul mercato proprio nel momento in cui con qualche innesto poteva tranquillamente raggiungere l'europa league?
Voi mi direte "eh ma non c'erano soldi"....esistono i prestiti con diritto, cosa che Galliani ha sempre fatto (quando non aveva le mani legate )
Un'altra azione di rilievo è l'arrivo di Brocchi...con un contratto di 2 MESI.
Vuoi rifondare, punti su un nuovo allenatore per il futuro del Milan, "per il bene del Milan" e gli fai un contratto solamente per un paio di mesi?

Credo sia chiaro che da Gennaio in poi, i movimenti della dirigenza siano stati tutti "a tempo determinato" in vista di un qualcosa che sarebbe dovuto succedere a breve.
Ci siamo ragazzi...i dati oggettivi sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, poi che i giornalisti li possano romanzare come vogliono, non è un problema che ci riguarda.
Rimaniamo aggrappati allo scoglio finchè la cosa sarà ufficiale, i canti delle sirene non devono farci traballare


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questa cosa non la capisco, ok l'Advisor, ok l'anonimato per le borse, ma qualcuno mi spiega perché i cinesi interessati all'Inter si sono palesati subito?? perché?



Mistero.


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questa cosa non la capisco, ok l'Advisor, ok l'anonimato per le borse, ma qualcuno mi spiega perché i cinesi interessati all'Inter si sono palesati subito?? perché?



Beh, loro prendevano solo il 20%


----------



## Henry (6 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Una spiegazione altrettanto plausibile potrebbe essere che tale piano non sia stato presentato stante la decisione di non andare in Europa. Sarebbe una spiegazione grottesca, perché implicherebbe di fatto la rinuncia sia al sesto posto che alla finale di Coppa Italia, ma sappiamo che i risultati sportivi sono passati in "secondo piano" (diciamo così...) ultimamente.
> 
> Cosa ne pensi, visto che sei esperto nella questione (ho letto un tuo precedente post molto dettagliato in merito)?



Che possa essergli passato per la testa che i preliminari di EL fossero economicamente sconvenienti purtroppo non mi sentirei di escluderlo, ma il caos tecnico prodotto dal cambio di allenatore basta e avanza per spiegare il crollo dei risultati, a meno che non si pensi che proprio il cambio di allenatore sia stato fatto per quel motivo, ma mi sembrerebbe troppo machiavellico. Semplicemente il vecchio voleva dare ulteriore sfogo al suo io, dimostrando che Brocchi, il suo pupillo, era un genio della tattica...per altro altre interpretazioni sono ben legittime.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Mistero.




già, questo non capisco.


ignaxio ha scritto:


> Beh, loro prendevano solo il 20%


E che c'entra? l'investimento c'è in ogni caso. Forse con loro sono più avanti nelle trattative, potrebbe essere una spiegazione. Ma in ogni caso non riesco a capire il perché (se è vero che Fininvest vuole vendere e Silvio è d'accordo) non si palesino.


----------



## ps18ps (6 Maggio 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo in pieno e mi permetto di aggiungere un particolare, fatto passare inosservato fino ad'ora, ma che reputo di fondamentale importanza nella lettura della vicenda.
> L'unico acquisto di Gennaio è stato Boateng, con un contratto di 6 MESI.
> Una dirigenza che si prospetta di rimanere per altri anni, che motivo avrebbe avuto di rimanere ferma sul mercato proprio nel momento in cui con qualche innesto poteva tranquillamente raggiungere l'europa league?
> Voi mi direte "eh ma non c'erano soldi"....esistono i prestiti con diritto, cosa che Galliani ha sempre fatto (quando non aveva le mani legate )
> ...



esatto bravissimo. io poi ho anche un dubbio, alcuni giornali parlano che fininvest sta aspettando garanzie economiche, se non già un pagamento, ma questo non dovrebbe avvenire per la firma di un preliminare o è normale che avvenga già alla firma della trattativa in esclusiva?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Che possa essergli passato per la testa che i preliminari di EL fossero economicamente sconvenienti purtroppo non mi sentirei di escluderlo, ma il caos tecnico prodotto dal cambio di allenatore basta e avanza per spiegare il crollo dei risultati, a meno che non si pensi che proprio il cambio di allenatore sia stato fatto per quel motivo, ma mi sembrerebbe troppo machiavellico. Semplicemente il vecchio voleva dare ulteriore sfogo al suo io, dimostrando che Brocchi, il suo pupillo, era un genio della tattica...per altro altre interpretazioni sono ben legittime.



O ancora più semplicemente per trattare il prezzo ha voluto far capire ai compratori che lui va avanti con le sue idee,il suo ItalMilan ed ha entusiasmo,anticipando una mossa che sa più di mediaticità che di vera tecnicità. Lo dimostra il fatto che su Brocchi non ha ancora spiccicato una parola..nemmeno dopo l'esordio vincente.ZERO.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

E comunque, non per dire, ma è mezzogiorno e tutto tace, oggi come ieri come l'altro ieri.. Ricordatevi che il tempo massimo era settimana scorsa e qui sta passando pure questa senza neanche aver firmato un preliminare..


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E comunque, non per dire, ma è mezzogiorno e tutto tace, oggi come ieri come l'altro ieri.. Ricordatevi che il tempo massimo era settimana scorsa e qui sta passando pure questa senza neanche aver firmato un preliminare..



Aspetterei stasera. La borsa chiude alle 17 (cit)


----------



## mrsmit (6 Maggio 2016)

Vediamo se stamattina la fonte ha dato qualche notiziola a Campopiano?


----------



## ignaxio (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> già, questo non capisco.
> 
> E che c'entra? l'investimento c'è in ogni caso. Forse con loro sono più avanti nelle trattative, potrebbe essere una spiegazione. Ma in ogni caso non riesco a capire il perché (se è vero che Fininvest vuole vendere e Silvio è d'accordo) non si palesino.



Beh, la differenza sta nel fatto che loro mettono soldi ma avranno poco peso decisionale. 

Nel nostro caso invece loro prenderebbero la maggioranza, e un loro ufficiale coinvolgimento farebbe speculare le borse.

Non è un caso che le notizie UFFICIALI E DEFINITIVE si danno a Borse chiuse


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> Vediamo se stamattina la fonte ha dato qualche notiziola a Campopiano?



no il ristorante cinese oggi è chiuso.


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aspetterei stasera. La borsa chiude alle 17 (cit)



17:30


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> 17:30



giusto, errore mio


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Toccherà sicuramente aspettare stasera oppure domani mattina....oppure lunedì...oppure martedì..oppure merc....continuo?


----------



## Butcher (6 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> E comunque, non per dire, ma è mezzogiorno e tutto tace, oggi come ieri come l'altro ieri.. Ricordatevi che il tempo massimo era settimana scorsa e qui sta passando pure questa senza neanche aver firmato un preliminare..



Sei impaziente. Aspetta lunedì!


----------



## kakaoo1981 (6 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano ha scritto qualcosina...


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Ed anche oggi dire il giorno cruciale sarà domani o la settimana prossima


----------



## Aragorn (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: sembra ormai davvero una questione di ore la convocazione del CDA Fininvest per la delibera riguardante l'esclusiva nei confronti della cordata asiatica capeggiata da Sal Galatioto. Secondo il quotidiano, c'è un fatto che fa propendere verso questa imminente decisione: il Milan ha cancellato l'incontro di martedì a Nyon nel corso del quale avrebbe dovuto discutere con l'UEFA il piano industriale quadriennale. Quindi siccome a luglio il Milan potrebbe avere un nuovo assetto dirigenziale, saranno i nuovi azionisti di maggioranza a dover presentare un nuovo piano entro dicembre. E in ogni caso, il paventato piano non sarà presentato a prescindere per due ragioni: se il Milan non si qualifica per la EL, non sarà necessario presentarlo. Se invece si qualifica per la EL, l'eventuale patteggiamento della sanzione (vedi Inter e Roma) è stato ritenuto sopportabile. *



Entro stasera sapremo se la decisione di rimandare la convocazione del CDA Fininvest, che a sua volta deciderà quando rimandare la firma del patto di esclusiva, sarà o meno ufficiale. Se poi tutto prosegue per il meglio, domani potremmo addirittura scoprire se il rinvio è fissato a lunedì o al martedì della terza settimana del mese


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Entro stasera sapremo se la decisione di rimandare la convocazione del CDA Fininvest, che a sua volta deciderà quando rimandare la firma del patto di esclusiva, sarà o meno ufficiale. Se poi tutto prosegue per il meglio, domani potremmo addirittura scoprire se il rinvio è fissato a lunedì o al martedì della terza settimana del mese


è tutto così stupendo e teatrale! spero non finisca mai perchè è troppo coinvolgente questa storia.Maravilliosa!
P.s. sto comprando tutti i giornali che parlando di questa faccenda..sono entusiasmanti e pieni di colpi di scena


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

*Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso. 
La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.

Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.*


----------



## Devil (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.*



Se non la vende stavolta, non la vende più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.*


Ecco. Questo mi sembra un quadro plausibile. Ragazzi, basta andare appresso alle scadenze e ai giornalai. Ci vuole ancora tempo, mettiamoci l'anima in pace ma la trattativa c'è, va avanti e credo che Berlusconi non sia davvero indeciso se vendere o no.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ecco. Questo mi sembra un quadro plausibile. Ragazzi, basta andare appresso alle scadenze e ai giornalai. Ci vuole ancora tempo, mettiamoci in pace ma la trattativa c'è, va avanti e credo che Berlusconi non sia davvero indeciso se vendere o no.



Amen. Rilassatevi..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.*



up


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.*


Perché nell'articolo parlano come se l'esclusiva sia stata già concessa?


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.*


Non so voi ma a me tutto questo amore e indecisione del nostro amato presidente mi commuove...a questo punto a me va bene così..mi ritengo già soddisfatto, ha già conquistato il mio voto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.*


Ok.. Non mi sembrano grosse novità o sbaglio io? Sempre tutte ste cose che filtrano qui.. Forse è ora di cambiarli sti filtri.. Comunque, a parte di scherzi, quindi? Anche oggi se ne dovrebbe parlare domani? Io non penso non credo nè oggi nè mai che gente del calibro di galatioto e i cinesi non abbiano già dato le giuste garanzie di acquisti e soprattutto non si siano "fatti vedere".. Quindi assodato tutto sto pappardello che già sapevamo, anche oggi se ne parla domani?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta a un tifoso: i gruppi finanziari cinesi sono almeno sei.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.*



.


----------



## koti (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol[/COLOR].*


Ma come, non erano tutte invezionih di quel buffone di Campopiano?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

6 gruppi finanziari cinesi.. Il mondo di miliardi dietro(ne sono certo, penso che solo uno stolto non lo sarebbe).. E si parla che non abbiano ancora dato le giuste garanzie di acquisti che sta aspettando Berlusconi? Cioè cosa comprerebbero a fare il Milan? Per perderci soldi? Io resto basito..


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Da notare come in fin dei conti non dicano nulla.Dicono che il cavaliere in cuor suo ha deciso e poi ad altri è sembrato dubbioso,la trattativa è in fase avanzata e poi difficilemente si chiuderà a breve...mah...tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Da notare come in fin dei conti non dicano nulla.Dicono che il cavaliere in cuor suo ha deciso e poi ad altri è sembrato dubbioso,la trattativa è in fase avanzata e poi difficilemente si chiuderà a breve...mah...tutto e il contrario di tutto.



Mi sembra di rivivere le stesse cose con Mr Bee. Uguali. Molliamo sti giornali, è solo tempo perso. Aspettiamo cose concreti e notizie ufficiali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sto pensando che le indecisioni di Berlusconi, i rinvii e tutte queste sciocchezze siano cahate dei giornalisti. Probabilmente la trattativa prosegue e i suoi tempi restano lunghissimi, anche se siamo nelle battute finale. Meno male che siamo alla fine, immaginate se si fosse saputo di questa trattativa dall'inizio.



Non posso che accodarmi al tuo pensiero


----------



## Fedeshi (6 Maggio 2016)

> In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'.


Ripeto: Come mai dall'articolo,parlano come se già sia stata data l'esclusiva?


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ripeto: Come mai dall'articolo,parlano come se già sia stata data l'esclusiva?



Nel senso che Silvio ha deciso di concedere l'esclusiva ai cinesi a breve.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta a un tifoso: i gruppi finanziari cinesi sono almeno sei.*



Ragazzi esagero dicendo che se questa cosa fosse confermata e vada a buon fine, per assurdo potremmo andare a comprarci anche Pogba e Neymar?

La mia è una provocazione ovviamente....


----------



## __king george__ (6 Maggio 2016)

si ma oggi si firma sto patto o siamo alle solite che si firma domani?


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi esagero dicendo che se questa cosa fosse confermata e vada a buon fine, per assurdo potremmo andare a comprarci anche Pogba e Neymar?
> 
> La mia è una provocazione ovviamente....



Col Fair play finanziario sono un po' cambiate le cose. Potresti spendere tantissimo quest'anno se non vai in Europa, però poi in qualche modo devi rientrare dalle spese il prossimo anno.


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi esagero dicendo che se questa cosa fosse confermata e vada a buon fine, per assurdo potremmo andare a comprarci anche Pogba e Neymar?
> 
> La mia è una provocazione ovviamente....



Non è che esageri...è che sei già in un altro mondo proprio


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma oggi si firma sto patto o siamo alle solite che si firma domani?



Domani firmeranno per oggi credo...così repubblica e campopiano la scampano


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma oggi si firma sto patto o siamo alle solite che si firma domani?


Sisi si firma è già tutto fatto, però si prendono una pausa intermediaria per prepararsi psicologicamente.. quindi si firma domani.. Ma non preoccuparti, è solo questione di ore


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.*



Ok allora la situazione è che la fase è in stallo. Berlusconi aspetta Galatioto tiri fuori altri nomi dei cinesi. E intanto non tira fuori nomi, Berlusconi non firma il tempo passa. Pooi arriva la firma tra non so quando, passa un altro mese e magari Berlusconi vuole altro.. ed intanto la rosa fa schifo e rischiamo di buttare nel cesso un'altra stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok allora la situazione è che la fase è in stallo. Berlusconi aspetta Galatioto tiri fuori altri nomi dei cinesi. E intanto non tira fuori nomi, Berlusconi non firma il tempo passa. Pooi arriva la firma tra non so quando, passa un altro mese e magari Berlusconi vuole altro.. ed intanto la rosa fa schifo e rischiamo di buttare nel cesso un'altra stagione.


Non credo. Se la trattativa andrà in porto, avremo tanti occhi a mandorla in giro per Milanello verso giugno. Lasciamo perdere esclusive, preliminari, penali e contro penali, concentriamoci soltanto che la trattativa venga chiusa o meno e sono più o meno convinto che oltre giugno non si andrà.


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

Aspettiamo le 17:31


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Boh, a leggere i commenti di alcuni sembra che il Berlusca stia vendendo il pandino sotto casa su cui faceva i primi amplessi..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Agenzia AGI: ieri il Cavaliere ha incontrato a Palazzo Grazioli i vertici di FI, la testa è alle amministrative, ma chi gli è vicino sostiene che il suo cuore è puntato alla trattativa riguardante la cessione del Milan. Il cavaliere avrebbe affermato ai presenti che vuole essere sicuro che chi rileverà il Milan dia garanzie circa gli investimenti nei successivi anni. Uno dei big di FI afferma: "In cui suo ha già deciso", anche se ad altri interlocutori è apparso ancora dubbioso.
> La trattativa con i cinesi, secondo fonti ben informate, e' in fase avanzata anche se difficilmente si potra' chiudere nel breve tempo. In ogni caso, viene fatto osservare, questa è la prima volta che viene concessa l'esclusiva ad un intermediario per concludere la cessione di quote della societa'. L'intermediario americano (Galatioto, ndr) ha avuto accesso a tutta la documentazione dei bilanci del Milan, ma ora, secondo le stesse fonti, Berlusconi aspetta di capire con chiarezza chi sono gli investitori. Anche perché l'ex premier e' gia' rimasto scottato per come e' finita con mister Bee Taechaubol.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: perché Silvio vuole conoscere tutti i gruppi e non solo Evergrande? Perché i colossi coinvolti sono almeno 6.*



Continuo a non credere nè a queste baggianate sul cuore e l'amore di Silvio, nè al fatto che gli investitori siano poco conosciuti.
Se devo trovare ragioni su questa melina, le trovo nell'orgoglio e nella politica: per primo vedo verosimile uno scenario in cui voglia lasciare da vincente con un trofeo, e quindi spera davvero nella Coppa Italia.
Secondo, l'anno scorso sfruttò la situazione Bee per scopi politici con un'apparizione mediatica incessante... ora le cose si sono capovolte, essendo odiato e ostracizzato dal 99% dei tifosi (ma noi contiamo niente in chiave politica, è più grave il danno d'immagine a livello nazionale "Berlusconi=fine di un'era")... quindi ipotizzo una tattica inversa rispetto a un anno fa, come suggerito da qualcuno in un topic del bar: prima delle elezioni non vuole parlare di Milan e davanti all'opinione pubblica non vuole fare la figura del fallito che smobilita. Le ufficialità delle firme potrebbero arrivare anche il giorno dopo le elezioni.

Altri scenari descritti da questi giornalisti, per come stanno le cose oggi, li trovo poco credibili.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, a leggere i commenti di alcuni sembra che il Berlusca stia vendendo il pandino sotto casa su cui faceva i primi amplessi..


Esiste solo un problema.. Qui non parliamo di vendita societaria, nel senso che quello mi sembra ovvio che non potrà avvenire non prima di almeno giugno.. Ma qui ci danniamo l'anima perché stanno rinviando una semplice firma di una esclusiva non vincolante, neanche un preliminare.. Quindi, si, capisco le tempistiche ma questa veramente mi sembra una cosa aliena


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Esiste solo un problema.. Qui non parliamo di vendita societaria, nel senso che quello mi sembra ovvio che non potrà avvenire non prima di almeno giugno.. Ma qui ci danniamo l'anima perché stanno rinviando una semplice firma di una esclusiva non vincolante, neanche un preliminare.. Quindi, si, capisco le tempistiche ma questa veramente mi sembra una cosa aliena



.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*



Ho i brividi. Questo è impazzito. Possiamo depennarlo mi sa.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *campopiano su twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di silvio: "ma lui non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*



lol


----------



## admin (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*




.........


----------



## sballotello (6 Maggio 2016)

ahahaha lo sapevo che sarebbe andata a finire cosi.


----------



## Aragorn (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*


----------



## Hellscream (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .........



Lo stavo per postare io ahahahah

No, ma continuiamo a dare credibilità a questo eh ahahahahah


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .........



Rotfl...senza parole. 
Raga mi sembra chiaro, qui c'è qualcosa che non quadra. O non sa più niente, o allora sta cercando un escamotage per poi dire che è fallita la trattativa.


----------



## ildemone85 (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*



alciato era più credibile


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano disse il giorno dopo che il titolone non era farina sua, ma del direttore.. Non li decide lui i titoli.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano disse il giorno dopo che il titolone non era farina sua, ma del direttore.. Non li decide lui i titoli.



Negativo, lo ha scritto anche su Twitter. In ogni caso gli articoli li scrive lui anche se il titolo lo fa il direttore.


----------



## Snake (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*



ahahaahahahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## martinmilan (6 Maggio 2016)

Campopiano


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano ‏@paskampo 27 apr
A chi mi sta scrivendo ribadisco: io non ho dato notizia su chi sono i cinesi, io ho scritto che Berlusconi ha detto sì alla cessione. Punto

questo lo ha scritto il 27 aprile. Ridicolo!


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter in risposta ad un tifoso sulla decisione di Silvio: "Ma lui(Berlusconi) non ha mai deciso di vendere. Decide di sedersi al tavolo di una trattativa semmai..."*


----------



## kolao95 (6 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Negativo, lo ha scritto anche su Twitter. In ogni caso gli articoli li scrive lui anche se il titolo lo fa il direttore.



Come lei ben "non sa" i titoli non li decide il giornalista che scrive l'articolo ma il direttore della testata. Lo Legga
06:38 - 27 apr 2016


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Come lei ben "non sa" i titoli non li decide il giornalista che scrive l'articolo ma il direttore della testata. Lo Legga
> 06:38 - 27 apr 2016



Guarda su kola


----------

